# Meetings > Workshops >  3o workshop κατασκευής OMNI :: Κυρ. 01/04/2007 11:00 ::

## socrates

*3o workshop κατασκευής OMNI :: Κυρ. 01/04/2007 11:00 ::* 

Πιστεύω ότι ήρθε ο καιρός να κάνουμε το τρίτο κατά σειρά workshop κατασκευής OMNI.

Τον ρόλο του δασκάλου αυτή την φορά θα τον κάνει ο KYROS ο οποίος θα είναι διαθέσιμος μία από τις επόμενς Κυριακές. Ο antonisk7 o jungle_traveler και ο nicolouris με την βοήθεια του ΔΣ θα πλαισιώσουν την ομάδα που θα 'τρέξει' το workshop. Φυσικά η πρόσκληση είναι ανοιχτή για όλους όσους θέλουν να συνεισφέρουν.

Έχοντας αυτό ως δεδομένο + ότι πρέπει να έχουμε συγκεντρώσει όλα τα απαραίτητα υλικά, το workshop είναι πιθανό να γίνει την Κυριακή 1 Απριλίου αν θέλουμε να το κάνουμε πριν το Πάσχα ή κάποια Κυριακή μετά. (περιμένουμε επιβεβαίωση και από την ΕΘΕΜ για την διαθεσιμότητα του χώρου).

UPDATE: Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με ΕΘΕΜ ο χώρος είναι διαθέσιμος για Κυριακή 01/04, οπότε κλείνει και η ημερομηνία.

- Λόγω χρόνου ο αριθμός κεραιών που θα φτιαχτεί θα είναι περιορισμένος (max 30).
- Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας σύμφωνα με το ποιος θα δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον με post και θα συμμετέχει στο workshop.
- Μία μόνο έτοιμη κεραία αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε μέλος (με σειρα προτεραιότητας).
- Τα υλικά που θα περισέψουν θα δωθούν σε μέλη σε τιμή κόστους ώστε να κάνουν την κατασκευή σπίτι τους.

Για πάμε!

*Edit by fon_hussan: Βάσει των πόστς, φαίνεται ότι οι παρακάτω θα παραυρεθούν στο ?3o workshop κατασκευής OMNI? που θα λάβει χώρα στην έδρα (παρακαλώ ΠΜ αν μου διέφυγε κάτι ή κάποιος):

socrates
alg0
Neuro
aprin
liousis
yorgos
KYROS
simfun
pkent79
marius
DrLO
commando
jungle traveller
DiTz
chrome
antonisk7
katsaros_m
freenet
NiKoSaEi
lambrosk
quam
korkakak (2 άτομα)
nicolouris
trendy
caftis
vector
aa508gr
ERMIS2
ALTAiR
nrgman
Themis Ap (2 άτομα)
KiLLeR
Irmarules
mkan


ΣΥΝΟΛΟ: 36 άτομα (μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου)*

----------


## socrates

Κάνω την αρχή και δηλώνω συμμετοχή στο workshop!

----------


## alg0

Ειμαι και εγώ μέσα αρκεί να έχει το κάτι παραπάνω από το workshop του jchris! Να ανέβουμε δηλαδή ενα, δύο επίπεδα... αντικεραυνικά κτλ...

Υλικά καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχουν άπλετα.. και ας πληρώσουμε για αυτά με το που θα έρθουμε..

Επ'ευκαιρία προτείνω και μια πρώτη συζήτηση για χειροποίητες Sector...

----------


## Neuro

Και εγώ μέσα για το workshop.

----------


## aprin

Εκτός απροόπτου count me in

----------


## liousis

Εάν επιτρέπονται να έρθουν και άτομα που δεν είναι εγεγραμμένα στον σύλογο, θα το ήθελα πολύ να είμαι και εγώ στο workshop παρών...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Εάν επιτρέπονται να έρθουν και άτομα που δεν είναι εγεγραμμένα στον σύλογο, θα το ήθελα πολύ να είμαι και εγώ στο workshop παρών...


No problemo!!!  ::

----------


## yorgos

και εγώ μέσα.

Θα ήθελα ομως να ξέρω ποσο θα πάει το κόστος συμετοχής?
 ::

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> Εάν επιτρέπονται να έρθουν και άτομα που δεν είναι εγεγραμμένα στον σύλογο, θα το ήθελα πολύ να είμαι και εγώ στο workshop παρών... 
> 
> 
> No problemo!!!


Τότε...Παρών...  ::

----------


## socrates

> και εγώ μέσα.
> 
> Θα ήθελα ομως να ξέρω ποσο θα πάει το κόστος συμετοχής?


Κόστος συμμετοχής δεν υπάρχει... αλλά όπως και τα προηγούμενα workshops το κόστος της κεραίας θα υπολογιστεί σύμφωνα με το κόστος των υλικών (αρκετά φθηνά ούτως ή άλλως). Το θέμα είναι να έχεις φτιάξει την δικιά σου κεραία!

----------


## DrLO

Λόγω έκτακτου γεγονότος παίζει τελικά να μη τα καταφέρω να έρθω ή τουλάχιστον σίγουρα δεν θα μπορέσω να μείνω μέχρι πολύ αργά.

----------


## jungle traveller

Αυριο τελικα θα πρεπει να περασω απο το σπιτι του Argi το πρωι κατα τις 9:30  ::  Ελπιζω να εχει ξυπνησει γιατι τωρα κοιμαται μαλλον.Οποιος ξερει οδο ας μου στειλει ενα Pm.  ::

----------


## aprin

Παιδιά παραχωρώ τη θέση μου έστω κ καθυστερημένα λόγω ιδιαίτερου μαθήματος  ::  

Αν ωστόσο περισσέψουν υλικά θα τα αγοράσω,μην πληρώνετε κερατιάτικα  :: 

next time!  ::

----------


## Philip

> Υ/Γ Αν και μη οικονομικά οκ δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα ?
> 
> *---Philip---*


 ::   :: 

 ::  μάλλον δεν θα έρθω.  :: 


*---Philip---*

----------


## KYROS

Ευχαριστούμαι τους οργανωτές του 3o workshop κατασκευής OMNI για την επιτυχή διοργάνωση.
Πιστεύω πώς όσοι παρευρέθησαν κέρδισαν κάτι , από θεωρητικό έως πρακτικό.

Για όσου θέλουν να επεκτείνουν την κεραία από τα 8db θεωρητικά στα 11db ώστε να καλύψουν τις απώλειες καθόδου καλωδίου, η τις απώλειες αντικεραυνικού, επισυνάπτω τις παρακάτω ενημερωμένες πληροφορίες.

----------


## jungle traveller

Ευτυχως εφυγα με υλικα γιατι δεν προλαβαινα!!!Οποτε θα παιξει η παντεντα για να γινει 12 db!!  ::   ::   :: 
Επισης οταν πηρα τα υλικα δεν βρηκα πιαστρακια για τον ιστο.ξερει κανεις που θα βρω??

----------


## lambrosk

Πολύ καλά οργανωμένοι, 
μπρ΄βο στον ΚΥΡΟ για την μεθόδευση!
Μπορούμε και καλύτερα!!!
Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα ξύλινο καλούπι για μια μεγάλη για να γίνονται μπαμ μπαμ οι κολλήσεις...
that's the spirit -> είδα μετά απο πολύ καιρό πολλούς γνωστούς αλλά και ακόμα πιο πολλούς άγνωστους να παρευρίσκονται και να συμμετέχουν!
Ας συνεχίσουμε και σε άλλους τομείς έτσι!

Jungle Είναι φυλαγμένα στην έδρα, πήγαινε μια Τετάρτη να πάρεις ...

----------


## Themis Ap

Νομίζω ότι είχε επιτυχία.

Μπράβο τους διοργανωτές και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους Κyro, chrome, jungle για τα υλικά και τη βοήθεια στα τεχνικά θέματα (αν ξεχνάω κάποιον πείτε μου να κάνω προσθήκη...  ::  ).

Στο επανειδείν και με ακόμα καλύτερη οργάνωση με τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία που αποκτήσαμε όλοι.

Τώρα όλοι για δοκιμές να δούμε τι φτιάξαμε...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Όλα καλά. Χάρηκα που γνώρισα πολλούς από κοντά.
Επισυνάπτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες. Επειδή δεν έκατσα μέχρι τέλος, αν το παληκάρι (που δε γνώρισα) με την Canon 5D μπορεί ας ποστάρει καμιά φώτο από το τέλος.
Είναι κάποιες, οι υπόλοιπες είναι μοιρασμένες στο dc σε φάκελο με όνομα "3oOmniWorkshop_01-04-2007"

----------


## ALTAiR

Συνέχεια φωτό.

----------


## chrome

Το workshop πιστεύω ότι πήγε πάρα πολύ καλά. Ευχαριστούμε όλους όσους βοήθησαν στην διοργάνωση και την υλοποίηση του. 

Την Τετάρτη κατά 99% (θα το ξέρω την Τρίτη) θα είμαι στο σύλλογο για να φτιάξουμε καμία κεραιούλα ακόμα από τα περισσεύματα. Οποίος έχει κάποιο προβληματάκι με την κεραία του ή θέλει να κάνει κάποια βελτίωση μπορεί να περάσει.

----------


## Neuro

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους και κυρίως στους μάστορες και τους οργανωτές. Εργασία, μεράκι, συντονισμός, αρμονία και χαρά. Άψογο το workshop.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## simfun

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την επιμορφωτική Κυριακή  ::  Ήμουν άτυχος γιατί ενώ κολλάγαμε με το Λάμπρο τα στοιχεία των κεραιών, πέρναγε η ώρα και δεν είδα ότι τελειώνανε τα κομμάτια.  ::  Τελικά έφυγα χωρίς κεραία.  ::  Ελπίζω να επαναληφθεί. Να 'στε καλά!

----------


## Themis Ap

> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την επιμορφωτική Κυριακή  Ήμουν άτυχος γιατί ενώ κολλάγαμε με το Λάμπρο τα στοιχεία των κεραιών, πέρναγε η ώρα και δεν είδα ότι τελειώνανε τα κομμάτια.  Τελικά έφυγα χωρίς κεραία.  Ελπίζω να επαναληφθεί. Να 'στε καλά!


Υπάρχουν όλα τα υλικά στο σύλλογο και μπορείς να προμηθευτείς από κει ότι χρειάζεται...

Από ότι κατάλαβα και o chrome μπορεί να είναι διαθέσιμος να παρέχει βοήθεια την Τετάρτη να φτιαχτούν ακόμα μερικές...  ::

----------


## socrates

Από όσα workshop έχω δει αυτό ήταν το καλύτερο! Υπήρχε συμμετοχή, κέφι, μεράκι. Η οργάνωση παλιότερων workshop μας βοήθησε να γίνουμε πιο παραγωγικοί και να στήσουμε τους πάγκους με σωστά εργαλεία.

Δυνατότητα βελτίωσης πάντα υπάρχει αλλά πιστεύω ότι είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο!

Να ευχαριστήσω τους Kyros, chrome, antonisk7, jungle_traveler, petzi, katsaros_m και όλους όσους συμμετείχαν ενεργά στο στησιμο του workshop και την κατασκευή των κεραιών. Όταν προσπαθούμε μαζί μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε πολλά!

Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## petzi

12-15 κεραίες ο απολογισμός! 
Το ΙΕΚ awmn θα έχει και άλλους κύκλους σπουδών? Για ελάτε ο επόμενος!

----------


## klarabel

> Πολύ καλά οργανωμένοι, 
> μπρ΄βο στον ΚΥΡΟ για την μεθόδευση!
> Μπορούμε και καλύτερα!!!
> ..είδα μετά απο πολύ καιρό πολλούς γνωστούς αλλά και ακόμα πιο πολλούς άγνωστους να παρευρίσκονται και να συμμετέχουν!
> Ας συνεχίσουμε και σε άλλους τομείς έτσι!


++++++++++++++++++  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ενας από τους ...αγνώστους !!! 
Η πρώτη μου στο σύλλογο και ομολογουμένως απο ..τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους. Μοναδική ...εμπειρία !!!  ::   ::

----------


## python

πάρτε και απο μένα μερικές photo.  ::

----------


## nrgman

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους διοργανωτές αλλα και σε όλα τα παιδιά που έδωσαν παρών.

Με καλύτερη μεθόδευση θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε πιο πολλές κεραίες γιατι μερικά παιδιά έφυγαν χωρίς κεραίες. 

Και πάλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ .



*ΡΕ python που ήσουνα και δεν σε είδα.

----------


## korkakak

Παιδιά και εγώ να πώ ένα ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους ολών όσων ήτθαν απο το SPN, περάσαμε πολύ καλά και φύγαμε με νέα skillz από το workshop.

----------


## antonisk7

καλά ηταν , αντε και του χρόνου  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> καλά ηταν , αντε και του χρόνου


Ε όχι και του χρόνου....
πιο συχνά είπαμε...  ::   ::

----------


## devilman

θέλω και εγώ μια κεραία  ::   ::   ::  την τετάρτη? τι ώρα?και πόσο κάνει??

----------


## pkent79

Δεν κάνουν αυτές οι κεραίες για εσένα!!!
Μακρυά!!!

Θα μας ψήσεις όλους.  ::

----------


## devilman

οκ θα πάω οταν θα έχουν feeder workshop!right?

----------


## pkent79

20 ευρώ περίπου έχει ένα feeder και άλλα 20 περίπου ένα 80άρι πιάτο.
Μην το παιδεύεις και πολύ!

----------

